# Perc. screw fixation of lat malleolar fx



## Partha (Oct 15, 2009)

*Is there any specific CPT code for percut. screw fixation of lat malleolar fx? The CPT manual offers codes for only closed and open treatments.

Thanks!*


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 15, 2009)

*perc screw fixation*



Partha said:


> *Is there any specific CPT code for percut. screw fixation of lat malleolar fx? The CPT manual offers codes for only closed and open treatments.
> 
> Thanks!*



Here's the lay description of percutaneous screw fixation:

Percutaneous skeletal fixation is fracture treatment which can apply to either open (compound) or closed fractures or joint injuries (dislocations). In this procedure, the fracture fragments are not visualized, but fixation (e.g., pins) is placed across the fracture site, usually performed under x-ray imaging.

Percutaneous pinning involves the placement of pins (e.g., Steinmann) through the skin and into a fractured bone. Direct exposure of the fracture is not required. This type of pinning is most likely performed on non-displaced fractures or a closed reduction has already been performed.

So, what I have seen is no, there is no specific code.


----------



## Partha (Oct 15, 2009)

Anna Weaver said:


> Here's the lay description of percutaneous screw fixation:
> 
> Percutaneous skeletal fixation is fracture treatment which can apply to either open (compound) or closed fractures or joint injuries (dislocations). In this procedure, the fracture fragments are not visualized, but fixation (e.g., pins) is placed across the fracture site, usually performed under x-ray imaging.
> 
> ...



*Means you are suggesting unlisted CPT to be used...*


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 15, 2009)

yes, I would go w/ 27899


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 15, 2009)

*perc screw fixation*

Not necessarily an unlisted code. Would have to look closer at this, but just taking through 3M it codes to a regular fracture care code. Not sure I agree with that completely as it seems to be an internal fixation. As, I said, would have to look closer. any body else have any thoughts?


----------

